# Hundebesitzer aufgepasst! Die Niederlande greift durch



## DerFischfänger (30. Januar 2008)

MoinMoin#h
In den Niederlanden wird ab diesem Jahr stark gegen Kampfhunde durchgegriffen, auch wenn das Gesetzt schon seit 1993 besteht. Ein Kampfhund kann dort jeder Hund sein.Es ist die reine Willkür. Aber schaut selbst:
http://www.dogforum.de/ftopic25395.html

und hier der Katalog:
http://www.davids-revenge.de/download/trans_rad.pd

bitte gib dies weiter


----------



## tidecutter (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hndebesitzer aufgepasst! Die Niederlande greift durch*



DerFischfänger schrieb:


> ...Ein Kampfhund kann dort jeder Hund sein.Es ist die reine Willkür...



kann ich nirgends lesen!#c

Was soll das pdf sein? Sehen so in Holland Gesetze aus?


----------



## WallerKalle04 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hndebesitzer aufgepasst! Die Niederlande greift durch*

Ist schon echt sch.... deswegen kann mein Hund auch nicht im Sommer mit!#q#d:c


----------



## Taxidermist (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hndebesitzer aufgepasst! Die Niederlande greift durch*

Ich bin jahrelang mit meinen verschiedenen Hunden in Holland in Urlaub gewesen.
Es handelte sich dabei um Rhodesian Ridgebacks und einen Riesenschnautzer,dabei
ist mir aufgefallen,dass die Holländischen Hunde im allgemeinen sehr gut sozialisiert
sind,und sie problemlos miteinander auskamen(so auch mit meinen Hunden).
An den Stränden zeigte es sich aber,das fast immer wen deutsche Hunde hinzukamen,
der Ärger schon vorprogramiert war.Besonders negativ fielen dabei oft Deutsche mit
ihren Schäferhunden,Rotweilern oder Dobermännern auf.Das muß wohl an der Mentalität
liegen,aber nicht der dieser Hunde,sondern der ihrer Herrchen!
Ich habe schon von dieser Maßnahme der Holländer gehört,wobei man offensichtlich nicht
mehr gewillt ist,sich von gefährlichen Tölen,samt deren unzulänglichen Besitzern,terrorisieren  zu lassen.Dabei trifft es leider auch einige,die solche Vorgehens-
weise nicht verdient haben.Ich finde das,obwohl ich selbst Hundehalter bin,richtig!

Taxidermist


----------



## DerFischfänger (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hndebesitzer aufgepasst! Die Niederlande greift durch*

@Tidecutter..jo da fehlt das "f" am Ende, der link funzt aber.
Naja das Sozialverhalten der Hunde liegt wohl an den Besitzern und nicht niederländisch oder deutsch |rolleyes

Ich war vor einer Woche in den Niederlanden (Domburg) und habe mit langjährigen nl-Freunden geredet.Dies Jahr ist mit 15-20% weniger Langzeit-Touristen zu rechnen.-Wegen diesem Gesetz.Selbst die niederländischen Hundebesitzer fürchten sich nun und verstecken ihre Hunde.
Viele Leute,die ich kenne, fahren schon seit 20-30 Jahren dorthin, dies Jahr nicht mehr... schönes eigen Tor.

Apropos, wer mal den Merkmal-Katalog gelesen hat,wird erkennen dass es alles Auslegungssache ist und auch ein dicker Laprador geht als Kampfhund durch.
Im WDR wurde eine Reportage darüber gezeigt,mit vielen Einzelsckicksale.#d
Wenn man als "Kampfhund"-Besitzer erwischt wird, ist ja nicht nur der Hund weg, sondern  man hat in der Regel ja auch noch "etwas" Widerstand geleistet. Ich würde meinen NICHT-Kampfhund nicht ohne Gegenwehr hergeben..|krach:


----------



## Rocky Coast (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hndebesitzer aufgepasst! Die Niederlande greift durch*

Hallo Fischfänger, 

auch wenn ich verstehen kann, dass die Holländer keine Lust auf agressive Touri- Tölen haben, ist dieses Gesetz schon der Hammer.

Wenn man Besitzer eines Rüden einer großen oder mittelgroßen Rasse ist, der trotz aller Sozialisation auch mal gerne hundelike sein Dominanzverhalten mit anderen Rüden austestet, überlegt man es sich verständlicherweise zweimal, ob man jetzt noch seinen Urlaub dort mit Hund verbringt. Bei dem rigorosen Vorgehen ist ja noch zu befürchten, dass nachher noch laut bellende Boxer/Airedale Terrier/Schnauzer/Labradore als Gefahr angesehen werden.

Bei aller Freundschaft zu unseren Nachbarn und der Vertrautheit nach vielen Urlauben dort muß man sich aber immer darüber im Klaren sein, dass man Gast in einem anderen Land ist. Es berechtigt aber in einem solchen Fall auch dazu, schnellstens die Deutsche Botschaft einzuschalten. Auch wenn die davon bestimmt nicht unbedingt erfreut wäre kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass man um Hilfestellung bemüht wäre.

Trotz allem: Mit einem sogenannten Kampfhund würde ich trotz bestandenem Wesenstest um die Niederlande einen großen Bogen machen. 

Eigentlich ein Armutszeugnis für ein ansonsten so sympatisches, liberales und auch tolerantes Land.


----------



## Jogibär (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hndebesitzer aufgepasst! Die Niederlande greift durch*

Hallo, 

 also sich habe selten so einen Schwachsinn gelesen (unabhängig von der wörtlichen Übesetzung) wie diese Beschreibung der sogen. Kampfhunde.

Das kann doch kein offizielles Gesetz bzw. keine offizielle Verordnung sein. Gibt es da keinen offiziellen Link wo man das mal im original nachlesen kann?

Wenn die Polizei tatsächlich nach dieser Beschreibung durchgreift, gibt es in NL bald keine großen kurzhaarigen Hunde mehr. 

Ich werde meinen Hund  jedenfalls weiter zum Angeln mitnehmen. Der hat nämlich lange Haare und  Hängeohren

Gruß Jogi


----------



## wallerangler (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hndebesitzer aufgepasst! Die Niederlande greift durch*

Hallo also einige sollten sich das doch mal richtig durchlesen . Ich kann jederzeit mit einen bitbull oder einen der sonstigen sogenannten Kampfhunde ohne bedenken nach Holland einreisen solange ich einen Stammbaum für diesen Hund habe . sollte er keinen besitzen wird er wenn es dumm läuft eingezogen und getötet . Da hilft es auch nix wenn ich sage das ich sofort die Niederlande verlasse der Hund ist weg . Dieser wird dann erst mal noch über einen längeren Zeitraum einigepfercht ohne ausreichend Nahrung und dann erst durch die spritze erlöst . Ist ein Hund gefährlicher wenn er keine Papiere hat ?? Da werden doch schon Äpfeln mit Birnen verglichen . Ich kann mit meinen Hund nicht nach Holland da ja die Beschreibung woran die Holländer ausmachen welcher Hund davon betroffen ist auf meinen zu passen , es ist aber kein Kampfhund sondern ein hütehund  . Selbst Bilder aus dem Netz oder von Züchtern würden mir da nicht helfen wenn sie meinen es ist ein Kampfhund ist es einer


----------



## karpfen-freak (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hndebesitzer aufgepasst! Die Niederlande greift durch*

also wir haben zwei collies dürfen die auch nicht mehr mit nach holland???
einer mit papieren und einer ohne


----------



## J-son (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hndebesitzer aufgepasst! Die Niederlande greift durch*

Mannmann,

wie mich das schon wieder aufregt!
Mein Staffie ist mittlerweile 10 Jahre alt, und lebt seit 5 Jahren in einem Rudel mit ~20 Hunden...sozialer geht es eigentlich nicht. Der Hund frisst Kleinstkindern einzelne Reiskörner aus den Fingern, ohne diese mit den Zähnen auch nur zu berühren, und kabbelt sich mit den Kids am Boden rum, ohne das jemand dabei aufpassen müsste. Einen besseren Familienhund kann man sich eigentlich kaum vorstellen, und das obwohl ich selbst eher ein Eigenbrötler und Muffel bin. 
Ich bin sicher, dass ich meinen kompletten Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis davon abhalten kann, jemals wieder nach Holland zu fahren...und die werden wiederum ihre Bekannten davon abhalten.
Schöne Grüsse an die orangefarbenen Luftballonköppe, die solcherlei Gesetze durchbringen und verabschieden...Ihr solltet sich lieber mal um die Ausbeutung der Rheinlachsbestände kümmern!

Angep*sst:
J@Y


----------



## DerFischfänger (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hndebesitzer aufgepasst! Die Niederlande greift durch*



J-son schrieb:


> Mannmann,
> 
> wie mich das schon wieder aufregt!
> Mein Staffie ist mittlerweile 10 Jahre alt, und lebt seit 5 Jahren in einem Rudel mit ~20 Hunden...sozialer geht es eigentlich nicht. Der Hund frisst Kleinstkindern einzelne Reiskörner aus den Fingern, ohne diese mit den Zähnen auch nur zu berühren, und kabbelt sich mit den Kids am Boden rum, ohne das jemand dabei aufpassen müsste. Einen besseren Familienhund kann man sich eigentlich kaum vorstellen, und das obwohl ich selbst eher ein Eigenbrötler und Muffel bin.
> ...


Am besten überall anderes posten! Kenn ich selbst, meine Eltern besitzen ein 9-Jährigen Mischling , 40kg, nur Muskeln,Rudeltier,teilt sich die gefangenden Mäuse mit den anderen Hunden, und weint wenn er die Spritze sieht. Aber er würde sämtlich Merkmale erfüllen-sofern ist Holland für meine Eltern gestorben.
Was würdest du mit einem solchen o.... Luftballon...pf machen, wenn er dir den Hund wegnimmt-darüber willst auch erst gar nicht drüber nachdenken...|kopfkrat

Wer dies hier aber für Panikmache hält, soll sich bitte mit dem VVV in Verbindung setzten... Dort gibt es sämtlich Richtlinien mit Paragraphen.


----------



## Dorschfutzi (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hndebesitzer aufgepasst! Die Niederlande greift durch*

Dann werde ich auch einen großen Bogen um die Straßenfeger machen, sonst nehmen die meine Hunde noch zum Haifischangeln.


----------



## J-son (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hndebesitzer aufgepasst! Die Niederlande greift durch*



Dorschfutzi schrieb:


> Dann werde ich auch einen großen Bogen um die Straßenfeger machen, sonst nehmen die meine Hunde noch zum Haifischangeln.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 75115



Yep,

die werden sicher als "Curley Killer" identifiziert, und beschlagnahmt.:m

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## gründler (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hndebesitzer aufgepasst! Die Niederlande greift durch*

No Comment!

Aber diese Wohnwagen Nl gespanne sind auch eine echte Gefahr auf Strassen finde die sollte man auch einziehen und sofort in die presse damit.Wer oder was nimmt sich das recht raus über Hunde so zu Urteilen ist doch nen schlechter Witz.


----------



## karpfen-freak (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hndebesitzer aufgepasst! Die Niederlande greift durch*

kann mir niemand helfen??


----------



## porscher (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hndebesitzer aufgepasst! Die Niederlande greift durch*

endlich wird durchgegriffen gegen hunde. ich kann alle hunde nicht leiden. wenn man ne kippe wegwirft wird man sofort angemacht. aber wieviele hunde gibt es in deutschland die täglich mit ihrer schei..e alles zu müllen. ich wäre für ein generelles hundeverbot. wer einen halten will dann in der eigenen wohnung mit auslauf auf seinem eigenen grundstück.


----------



## Dorschfutzi (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hndebesitzer aufgepasst! Die Niederlande greift durch*



karpfen-freak schrieb:


> kann mir niemand helfen??


 
Fahrt doch nicht mehr hin.

Lass die Straßenfeger doch ihre Wassertomaten alleine essen.


----------



## gründler (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hndebesitzer aufgepasst! Die Niederlande greift durch*



porscher schrieb:


> endlich wird durchgegriffen gegen hunde. ich kann alle hunde nicht leiden. wenn man ne kippe wegwirft wird man sofort angemacht. aber wieviele hunde gibt es in deutschland die täglich mit ihrer schei..e alles zu müllen. ich wäre für ein generelles hundeverbot. wer einen halten will dann in der eigenen wohnung mit auslauf auf seinem eigenen grundstück.


 
ich kann die Menschen auch nicht leiden sie sch...und zerstören die Umwelt,denken nur an sich,ich finde wir sind überflüssig
und sollten hier verschwinden.


----------



## karpfen-freak (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hndebesitzer aufgepasst! Die Niederlande greift durch*



porscher schrieb:


> endlich wird durchgegriffen gegen hunde. ich kann alle hunde nicht leiden. wenn man ne kippe wegwirft wird man sofort angemacht. aber wieviele hunde gibt es in deutschland die täglich mit ihrer schei..e alles zu müllen. ich wäre für ein generelles hundeverbot. wer einen halten will dann in der eigenen wohnung mit auslauf auf seinem eigenen grundstück.


wer keine tiere mag ist sebst schuld!!!!!!!!!
kennst du eigendlich noch ei tier was du magst oder fängst du die fische nur um sie zu killen|krach:


----------



## schrauber78 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hndebesitzer aufgepasst! Die Niederlande greift durch*



karpfen-freak schrieb:


> also wir haben zwei collies dürfen die auch nicht mehr mit nach holland???
> einer mit papieren und einer ohne


 
Seit wann zählen denn deine Lassys zu den Kampfhunden???

Naja, du Tulpenbieger waren schon immer nicht ganz echt. Gegen Drogen tun sie nichts, aber Hunde über einen Kamm scheren, wenn sie einem bestimmten Schema entsprechen, egal wie sie vom Wesen her sind.


----------



## schrauber78 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hndebesitzer aufgepasst! Die Niederlande greift durch*



porscher schrieb:


> endlich wird durchgegriffen gegen hunde. ich kann alle hunde nicht leiden. wenn man ne kippe wegwirft wird man sofort angemacht. aber wieviele hunde gibt es in deutschland die täglich mit ihrer schei..e alles zu müllen. ich wäre für ein generelles hundeverbot. wer einen halten will dann in der eigenen wohnung mit auslauf auf seinem eigenen grundstück.


 
diese aussage ist einfach zum :v was ne ignoranz...

Ich halt mich am besten zurück, denn solche aussagen regen mich tierisch auf und dann kann es passieren, das ich mich im Ton vergreife und wieder eine Verwarung bekomme...


----------



## gründler (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hndebesitzer aufgepasst! Die Niederlande greift durch*

Soll er mit guten Beispiel vor ran gehen und aufhören zu Sch...Auto zu fahren Fischen zu gehen usw.Am besten na ja darf ich ja nicht sagen aber Würmer gibs da auch.


----------



## porscher (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hndebesitzer aufgepasst! Die Niederlande greift durch*

warum? ich kann es einfach nicht leiden, wenn ich in der öffentlichkeit überall die hundekacke ansehen muss. entweder soll der besitzer die ******** mitnehmen oder sein hund soll zu hause ********n. warum gehen denn leute mit ihren hunden raus? - damit die nicht zu hause auf den schönen teppich machen.


----------



## DerFischfänger (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hndebesitzer aufgepasst! Die Niederlande greift durch*



porscher schrieb:


> endlich wird durchgegriffen gegen hunde. ich kann alle hunde nicht leiden. wenn man ne kippe wegwirft wird man sofort angemacht. aber wieviele hunde gibt es in deutschland die täglich mit ihrer schei..e alles zu müllen. ich wäre für ein generelles hundeverbot. wer einen halten will dann in der eigenen wohnung mit auslauf auf seinem eigenen grundstück.


Schlechten Tag oder was?? Wenn du dich auskennen würdest, hättest du auch bemerkt, dass Hundesche...doppelt zu hoch "versteuert"ist wie ne Kippe...obwohl die Kippe wesentlich mehr vergiftet!
Ich hoffe, du hälst dich dran...Bitte nur in der Wohnung bleiben, am besten nicht mal raus gehen... Intoleranz hat in der freien Wildbahn nix zu suchen. 
Denke mehr an einen Foren-Troll, als an einen Angler,wenn ich das lese.
Aber man sollte ja auch jede persönliche Meinung akzeptieren.|krach:
Nachwort... du gehst aus mehreren Gründen mit dem Hund raus, er macht sehr ungern in sein eigenes Revier.. Es födert soziale Struktuern unterhalb den Tieren. usw. Du scheinst überhaupt keine Ahnung von Tieren zu haben, aber angeln gehen...


----------



## Ullov Löns (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hndebesitzer aufgepasst! Die Niederlande greift durch*

Was dieses Ding besonders spassig macht, ist das in Deutschland bei den meisten VdH-Hunden nicht mehr tätowiert, sondern gechippt wird. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, dann MUSS der Hund aber ein Tattoo haben.

Ich kann mich darüber nicht aufregen. Ich fahre einfach nicht mehr nach Holland. Es gibt auch andere schöne Länder in denen man sein Geld lassen kann.


----------



## schrauber78 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hndebesitzer aufgepasst! Die Niederlande greift durch*



porscher schrieb:


> warum? ich kann es einfach nicht leiden, wenn ich in der öffentlichkeit überall die hundekacke ansehen muss. entweder soll der besitzer die ******** mitnehmen oder sein hund soll zu hause ********n. warum gehen denn leute mit ihren hunden raus? - damit die nicht zu hause auf den schönen teppich machen.


 
Denk mal drüber nach... und dann antworte erneut


----------



## gründler (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hndebesitzer aufgepasst! Die Niederlande greift durch*



porscher schrieb:


> warum? ich kann es einfach nicht leiden, wenn ich in der öffentlichkeit überall die hundekacke ansehen muss. entweder soll der besitzer die ******** mitnehmen oder sein hund soll zu hause ********n. warum gehen denn leute mit ihren hunden raus? - damit die nicht zu hause auf den schönen teppich machen.


 
Ich kann auch sovieles an Menschen nicht leiden und beseitige ich sie deswegen???denk mal nach wer hier mehr Schaden auf der Welt anrichtet Tiere oder die Menschen.Wir besitzen 1 Mops und 2 Drahthaar(kurz)und bilden Hunde zur Jagd aus,und nicht der Hund ist die gefahr,der Mensch macht sie erst zur gefahr.Alles Erziehungssache aber was erzähl ich dir das such du erstmal deine Sünden auf diesem Planet und dann Urteile über Tiere.


----------



## porscher (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hndebesitzer aufgepasst! Die Niederlande greift durch*

nun pass mal auf. FAKT ist hunde schei..en auf gehwegen. und das kann ich nicht ab. zudem laufen oft genug hunde ohne leine rum. das stört mich beim joggen. das ist meine persönliche meine. ich habe niemanden hier angegriffen. ich kann hunde einfach nicht ab.


----------



## DerFischfänger (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hndebesitzer aufgepasst! Die Niederlande greift durch*

So Leute, ich bitte euch-Wir haben uns jetzt alle über diese wirklich" stupid" Person aufgeregt. Wir sehen alle , er hat irgendwelche Probleme, mit Tieren...Aber begriffen, dass der Mensch zu den Primaten gehört, hat er nicht.
*Deshalb bitte zurück zum Thema...*

wenn das hier ausartet, freut er sich und wir haben nix davon...also bitte


----------



## gründler (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hndebesitzer aufgepasst! Die Niederlande greift durch*



porscher schrieb:


> nun pass mal auf. FAKT ist hunde schei..en auf gehwegen. und das kann ich nicht ab. zudem laufen oft genug hunde ohne leine rum. das stört mich beim joggen. das ist meine persönliche meine. ich habe niemanden hier angegriffen. ich kann hunde einfach nicht ab.


 
Jogger laufen immer beim Angeln an mir vorbei,die gehn mir voll auf die Eier mit ihren getrammpel.Die sind überflüssig wer brauch die?


----------



## porscher (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hndebesitzer aufgepasst! Die Niederlande greift durch*

glaubst du an die ganze schei..e mit dem urknall? man man man


----------



## schrauber78 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hndebesitzer aufgepasst! Die Niederlande greift durch*



porscher schrieb:


> nun pass mal auf. FAKT ist hunde schei..en auf gehwegen. und das kann ich nicht ab. zudem laufen oft genug hunde ohne leine rum. das stört mich beim joggen. das ist meine persönliche meine. ich habe niemanden hier angegriffen. ich kann hunde einfach nicht ab.


 
Dann bleib doch in deiner Wohnung. Du brauchst ja nicht raus, schließlich solltest du ja dazu in der Lage sein die Toilette zu benutzten.


----------



## gründler (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hndebesitzer aufgepasst! Die Niederlande greift durch*



porscher schrieb:


> und du denkst tatsächlich wir stammen vom affen ab? man man man


 
Du stammst von der Venus ab geboren im falschen Geist.


----------



## porscher (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hndebesitzer aufgepasst! Die Niederlande greift durch*

ich versteh euch nicht. was geht ihr so gegen mich ab? ich habe niemanden beleidigt oder angegriffen. ich habe nur gesagt, dass ich hunde nicht mag(ja ich hasse sie).und dafür gibt es viele gründe.


----------



## DerFischfänger (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hndebesitzer aufgepasst! Die Niederlande greift durch*



porscher schrieb:


> und du denkst tatsächlich wir stammen vom affen ab? man man man


Du solltest echt mal ein bisschen mehr lernen :m
Unter den Begriff "Primaten" fallen nicht nur Affen sondern Menschen... Typisch Bildleser... ansonsten erklär mir bitte die Evolution des Menschens oder des Hundes... mit Begriffen und zeige mir, dass ich mich irre... Kritikfähig und ausfgeschlossen bin ich immer hin... Porscher,man lernt nie aus..
Kennst du eigntlich den Unterschied zw. Tier und Mensch?? Das Tier passt sich seiner Umgebung an, der Mensch passt die Umgebung an sich an...
Warum wir "so gegen dich abgehen", wegen deinen komischen Argumenten...Du magst Hunde nicht, du magst die Schexx nicht--versteht jeder und muss es so akzepieren...aber nich dieses Gelaber..


----------



## hotte50 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hndebesitzer aufgepasst! Die Niederlande greift durch*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich fahre einfach nicht mehr nach Holland. Es gibt auch andere schöne Länder in denen man sein Geld lassen kann.



genau.....

ich fahre auch nicht mehr nach Holland. Ich esse keinen Holländischen Käse mehr, der schmeckt eh nicht. Ich kaufe keine Holländischen Blumen mehr, die lassen eh nach 3 Tagen den Kopf hängen und ihre Wassertomaten kommen eh nicht auf den Tisch.

Ihre Coffeeshops besuche ich auch nicht mehr. Sollen die doch ihre Tüten selber rauchen :q

Mein Hund entspricht zwar nicht den Holländischen Kampfhundmerkmalen........aber man weis ja nie. Wenn der einen Holländer in die Haxen zwickt......ist er dran, der arme kleine


----------



## gründler (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hndebesitzer aufgepasst! Die Niederlande greift durch*



porscher schrieb:


> ich versteh euch nicht. was geht ihr so gegen mich ab? ich habe niemanden beleidigt oder angegriffen. ich habe nur gesagt, dass ich hunde nicht mag(ja ich hasse sie).und dafür gibt es viele gründe.


 

Und ich habe gesagt was ich nicht mag.

Bleib bei deiner Meinung und gut.cuuu


----------



## Ullov Löns (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hndebesitzer aufgepasst! Die Niederlande greift durch*



porscher schrieb:


> ich versteh euch nicht. was geht ihr so gegen mich ab? ich habe niemanden beleidigt oder angegriffen. ich habe nur gesagt, dass ich hunde nicht mag(ja ich hasse sie).und dafür gibt es viele gründe.


 
Ist ja gut jetzt. Deine Meinung interessiert in diesem Thread keinen. Ist ja auch komplett OT. Mach doch einen passenden Thread auf anstatt hier rum zu flamen.




hotte50 schrieb:


> ich fahre auch nicht mehr nach Holland. Ich esse keinen Holländischen Käse mehr, der schmeckt eh nicht. Ich kaufe keine Holländischen Blumen mehr, die lassen eh nach 3 Tagen den Kopf hängen und ihre Wassertomaten kommen eh nicht auf den Tisch.
> 
> Ihre Coffeeshops besuche ich auch nicht mehr. Sollen die doch ihre Tüten selber rauchen :q


 
Genau. Käse aus Dk oder F ist eh viel leckerer, Tomaten gibt es auch aus anderen Ländern, wo sie mal Sonne gesehen haben, Blumen sind im Garten schön und Tüten rauche ich nicht. 

Was soll ich in Holland? 

Uli


----------



## schrauber78 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hndebesitzer aufgepasst! Die Niederlande greift durch*



hotte50 schrieb:


> Mein Hund entspricht zwar nicht den Holländischen Kampfhundmerkmalen........aber man weis ja nie. Wenn der einen Holländer in die Haxen zwickt......


dann erwischt es bestimmt nie den falschen :m


----------



## bike44rot (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hndebesitzer aufgepasst! Die Niederlande greift durch*

... wir suchen uns für 2008 ein neues Urlaubsziel!







Und die Benutzung öffentlicher Toiletten (sofern überhaupt welche zu finden sind) 
üben wir auch noch ...

#h Thomas


----------



## WallerKalle04 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hndebesitzer aufgepasst! Die Niederlande greift durch*



porscher schrieb:


> endlich wird durchgegriffen gegen hunde. ich kann alle hunde nicht leiden. wenn man ne kippe wegwirft wird man sofort angemacht. aber wieviele hunde gibt es in deutschland die täglich mit ihrer schei..e alles zu müllen. ich wäre für ein generelles hundeverbot. wer einen halten will dann in der eigenen wohnung mit auslauf auf seinem eigenen grundstück.


 

Wat bist du eigentlich für ein pe..er|splat2:|smash:


----------



## Rocky Coast (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hndebesitzer aufgepasst! Die Niederlande greift durch*

Hallo Porscher,

habe hier im Forum schon einige vernünftige Beiträge von Dir gelesen, aber in diesem Thread haust Du ja nun voll daneben.

Wenn Du hier im Tröt, in dem es um ein äußerst fragwürdiges Vorgehen gegen Urlauberhunde in den Niederlanden geht, mit solchen seltamen Pseudoargumenten gegen Hunde kommst und es so klingt, als ob Du die Hundetötungen auf Verdacht gutheißt und das damit untermauerst, dass auch Du Hunde haßt, 
DANN IST DAS EINFACH VOLL DANEBEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ich mag keine Jogger, die verschwitzen die Gegend und nerven, aber obwohl ich sie nicht mag akzeptiere ich sie.

Mich nervt schon seit langem, das aus jedem Hundebiss vor allem durch die Presse ein Staatsakt gemacht wird und danach wieder ein Haufen phobischer Hysteriker in jedem Hund mit einer Schulterhöhe über 30 cm. ein mit Hundefell getarntes Alienmonster zu erkennen glauben.
Um es klar zu machen, jede Beißattacke ist eine zuviel, aber viele Leute vergessen zu schnell, dass der Hund der "älteste Freund" des Menschen ist und schon seit der letzten Eiszeit Generationen von Menschen von den Hunden profitiert haben und auch heute noch profitieren.
Der Hund war Garant für Beute bei der Jagd und beschützte sein Menschenrudel und dessen Hab und Gut mit Einsatz seines eigenen Lebens.


Viele viele Menschen wären nicht mehr am Leben ohne Hunde !

Wenn Du das nicht glaubst denke doch mal nach:
Sanitätshunde spüren schwerverletzte Soldaten im Krieg auf, Polizeihunde stellen Schwerstverbrecher, Rettungshunde und Lawinenhunde orten und retten Menschen nach Naturkatastrophen, 
Privathunde beugen durch Ihre Wachsamkeit Einbrüchen und tätlichen Angriffen vor, beschützen die Menschenkinder des Rudels vor "Bonbononkeln", verbeißen Vergewaltiger, 
warnen durch ihren "siebten Sinn" vor Erdbeben und Gasexplosionen, vertreiben alten Menschen die Einsamkeit, helfen Blinden sich zurecht zu finden, sind eine Art "intakter Gliedmaße" für Schwerbehinderte, muntern Depressive auf und bringen sie wieder in die richtige Spur.
Diese Fälle gibt es zigtausendfach, sind aber auch der Presse, wenn überhaupt bekannt, nur ein paar Nebenzeilen wert.

Hat es jetzt geklingelt bei Dir? 

Wenn Du Hunde wegen ein paar Häufchen nicht magst ist das Deine Sache, wenn Du aber noch immer behauptest, dass Du Hunde hasst, kann bei Dir irgendwas nicht richtig sein !


----------



## WallerKalle04 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hndebesitzer aufgepasst! Die Niederlande greift durch*

|good: konnte mich echt nicht mehr beherschen wo ich das von dem gelesen habe! genau solche leute sind es die leckerchen mit rattengift und co auslegen!|gr:


----------



## DerFischfänger (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hndebesitzer aufgepasst! Die Niederlande greift durch*



WallerKalle04 schrieb:


> |good: konnte mich echt nicht mehr beherschen wo ich das von dem gelesen habe! genau solche leute sind es die leckerchen mit rattengift und co auslegen!|gr:


ohhhh böse Unterstellung.... auch wenn ich deine Einstellung teile... aber das ist tödlich für den Thread


----------



## gimli (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hndebesitzer aufgepasst! Die Niederlande greift durch*

Was hat eigentlich dieser Thread mit Angeln zu tun? Insbesondere mit dem Angeln in den Niederlanden.


----------



## hotte50 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hndebesitzer aufgepasst! Die Niederlande greift durch*



gimli schrieb:


> Was hat eigentlich dieser Thread mit Angeln zu tun? Insbesondere mit dem Angeln in den Niederlanden.



eine ganze Menge, mein lieber......

es soll doch tatsächlich eine größere Anzahl Angler geben, welche stets ihren Hund mit zum Angeln in die Holländischen Angelreviere mitnehmen......

ist natürlich schwer zu Verstehen, gebe ich zu...


----------



## DerFischfänger (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hndebesitzer aufgepasst! Die Niederlande greift durch*

|peinlich





gimli schrieb:


> Was hat eigentlich dieser Thread mit Angeln zu tun? Insbesondere mit dem Angeln in den Niederlanden.


|peinlich
Denk doch mal bitte nach. Es gibt soviel Angler mit Hunden, die in der Niederlande angeln...An den Reaktionen erkennst du ja wohl auch, dass diese Gesetzeslage nicht allen bekannt ist.....Also erfüllt der Thread seinen Dienst....

Aber bei einigen Kommentaren könnte ich echt :v


----------



## J-son (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hndebesitzer aufgepasst! Die Niederlande greift durch*



gimli schrieb:


> Was hat eigentlich dieser Thread mit Angeln zu tun? Insbesondere mit dem Angeln in den Niederlanden.



Bin ich in 'nem anderen Forum ebenfalls gefragt worden...ich denke die vorhergegangenen Postings - bis auf wenige Ausnahmen - geben da eine deutliche Antwort...falls nicht:
es gibt Leute, die nehmen Ihren Hund mit zum angeln, wann immer sie können, und insbesondere dann, wenn sie in Urlaub fahren.#h
Get the picture?

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## corny31 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hndebesitzer aufgepasst! Die Niederlande greift durch*

Leute ich verstehe nicht warum ihr immer noch auf solche Postings von Leuten wie Porscher? eingeht.

Genau das ist es was er sich erhofft! Aufmerksamkeit!

Zu dem Thema.

Es betrifft sog. Pitbullartige Hunde die nach Erscheinungsbild eingestuft werden. 

Wer allerdings FCI anerkannte Papiere vorweisen kann ist nicht betroffen. 

Allerdings gibt es einige Rassen die bei großzügiger Auslegung des RAD-Katalogs (bzw. der Willkür des Prüfers) ein generelles Problem bekommen, da sie nicht FCI anerkannt sind.

Ich habe einen solchen Hund (American Bulldog)! Desweiteren sind Dogo Argentinos nicht anerkannt und ich würde dringend davon abraten mit einem Hund dieser Rasse in die Niederlande einzureisen.

Beim American Bulldog wird innerhalb der Rasse noch zwischen Standart und Bully-Typen unterschieden. Wobei der Standart-Typ der Beschreibung des RAD-Katalogs näher kommt (Hier ist mir auch bekannt das schon einige AMBULS eingezogen, misshandelt und eingeschläfert wurden). 

Wer noch mehr wissen will, kann sich auf der folgenden Seite etwas Überblick verschaffen. (Vorsicht, z.t. ist das nichts für schwache Nerven.)

http://www.davids-revenge.de/rad_text.html

Der Link im Anfangsposting zeigt leider nur den Katalog.

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## Rocky Coast (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hndebesitzer aufgepasst! Die Niederlande greift durch*

Hallo Corny 31,

mag sein, dass Porscher nur diese Aufmerksamkeit wollte.

Kann aber auch sein, dass er abgesehen von einigen Häufchen keine Berührungspunkte zu Hunden hatte und den bei ihm entstehenden Hundehaß einfach hier outete.

Da er einige gute Beiträge in anderen Threads gebracht hat halte ich es für möglich, dass er den von ihm verzapften Mist hier nach Lesen unserer Beiträge überdenkt und vielleicht sogar noch lernfähig ist.


----------



## WallerKalle04 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hndebesitzer aufgepasst! Die Niederlande greift durch*




Wenn mein Freund(Pitbull) nicht mit darf! Bleib ich mit Papa lieber hier!


----------



## corny31 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hndebesitzer aufgepasst! Die Niederlande greift durch*



Rocky Coast schrieb:


> Hallo Corny 31,
> 
> mag sein, dass Porscher nur diese Aufmerksamkeit wollte.
> 
> ...


 
Es kann vieles sein! Allerdings ermutig man solche Menschen nur noch in dem man auf solche Postings reagiert!

Da ich so etwas aber für sinnlos halte und mir meine Zeit zu schade ist, reagiere ich nicht auf solche Kommentare.

Aber hast du eigentlich mal gelesen was er in diesem Thema hier geschrieben hat? 4 mal hat er sich bereit dazu geäußert mit Parollen wie "endlich wird durchgegriffen gegen hunde. ich kann alle hunde nicht leiden". 

Ja ne, is klar. Der hatte nur noch keinen richtigen Kontakt zu Hunden!

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## Taxidermist (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hndebesitzer aufgepasst! Die Niederlande greift durch*

Ich frage mich warum viele Hunde dieser Rassen,wobei man nach der Definition der FCI ja
gar nicht von Rassen reden kann,nicht als Rasse anerkannt werden.
Liegt es nicht etwa daran,das diese Hunde eigentlich dazu vermehrt wurden,einzig zu dem Zweck um zu Kämpfen,entweder gegen einander,oder gegen Ratten und wie z.B. in Pakistan gegen angekettete Bären.Dabei wurden halt schon Jahrhunderte lang entsprechende Merkmale gefördert,wie eben Kampfbereitschaft oder auch nur eine nicht
mehr vorhandene Bereitschaft,sich im Kampf gegen Artgenossen zu unterwerfen.Welche
als absolut nicht Artgemäß zu bezeichnen ist,da normalerweise jeder normal gestrickte
Hund in einer Auseinandersetzung,das Aufgeben eines Gegners akzeptiert,und nach etwas
Dominanzgetue den Platz als Sieger verlässt.Wobei der andere eine Chance zum überleben hat.Liebe Listenhundfreunde,glaubt mir ich weiß wovon ich spreche,da ich schon einige solcher Kämpfe gesehen habe und zum Teil auch beendet habe.
Man hat es ja auch nicht geschafft sich auf irgendwelche Standards in der Zucht zu 
einigen,die Hunde so mancher "Rassen" fallen halt zum Teil zu unterschiedlich aus.
Wie sollte man den auch zu gemeinsamen Zuchtzielen finden,wenn viele dieser "Rassen"
von irgendwelchen zwielichtigen Hinterhofzüchtern erzeugt wurden.
Es stellt sich die Frage muss man solche Hunde in unserer zivilisierten Gesellschaft halten,
und zu welchem Zweck.Ist bei so manchem dieser Halter nicht vielleicht Selbstdarstellung,oder ein etwas schwaches Ego der Grund?
Ich sehe halt zu oft solche Hunde in der Hand von Idioten!
Das sich eine Gesellschaft dann zur Wehr setzt,wie in Holland oder auch bei uns inzwischen finde ich verständlich.
Wobei ich der Meinung bin,das man selbstverständlich auch alle anderen Hunderassen,
zu für Menschen gefährlichen Tieren machen kann.Ist alles in erster Linie ein Halterproblem.

Taxidermist


----------



## J-son (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hndebesitzer aufgepasst! Die Niederlande greift durch*



corny31 schrieb:


> Es kann vieles sein! Allerdings ermutig man solche Menschen nur noch in dem man auf solche Postings reagiert!
> 
> Da ich so etwas aber für sinnlos halte und mir meine Zeit zu schade ist, reagiere ich nicht auf solche Kommentare.
> 
> ...



Ob Trolle oder Hundehasser:
ist für mich beides die gleiche, bemitleidenswerte Kategorie Mensch. Sozial gestört, ohne Verständnis für etwas anderes als sich selbst.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## corny31 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hndebesitzer aufgepasst! Die Niederlande greift durch*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich frage mich warum viele Hunde dieser Rassen,wobei man nach der Definition der FCI ja
> gar nicht von Rassen reden kann,nicht als Rasse anerkannt werden.
> Liegt es nicht etwa daran,das diese Hunde eigentlich dazu vermehrt wurden,einzig zu dem Zweck um zu Kämpfen,entweder gegen einander,oder gegen Ratten und wie z.B. in Pakistan gegen angekettete Bären.Dabei wurden halt schon Jahrhunderte lang entsprechende Merkmale gefördert,wie eben Kampfbereitschaft oder auch nur eine nicht
> mehr vorhandene Bereitschaft,sich im Kampf gegen Artgenossen zu unterwerfen.Welche
> ...


 

Wieso nur habe ich  gewusst das du dich an dieser Stelle mit so einem Kommentar melden wirst?????

Na ja, ich halte mich kurz! So kurz wie möglich.

Was meinst du mit solchen Rassen? Listenhunde im allgemeinen????

Da du dich mit der Materie ja so gut auskennst, brauche ich dir ja nicht zu sagen das einige dieser Rassen von der Hundekampfszene getestet wurden und aus dem Raster gefallen sind wegen zu hoher Reizschwelle und zu wenig Trieb!

Auf deine Frage warum solche Hunde den in unserer zivilisierten Gesellschaft gehalten werden, brauche ich dir sicherlich auch nicht zu erklären das Pitbull, Bullterrier und Co. in Ländern wie England oder den Staaten auch Nanni Dogs genannt werden. Das liegt sicherlich an dem seit jahrhunderten angezüchtetem nicht artgemäßen aggressionsverhalten.

Übrigens der Grund warum diese Rassen nicht FCI anerkannt sind ist auch nicht der den du hier aufzeigst.

Bitte tu mir also einen Gefallen, bevor du weiterhin sicherlich ungewollt solche Unwahrheiten verbreitest, mach dich erstmal schlau! 

Und auch ein beschwichtigender Abschlusssatz wie, "Wobei ich der Meinung bin,das man selbstverständlich auch alle anderen Hunderassen,
zu für Menschen gefährlichen Tieren machen kann.Ist alles in erster Linie ein Halterproblem", verschleiert nicht des Pudels Kern deiner Aussage!

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## hotte50 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hndebesitzer aufgepasst! Die Niederlande greift durch*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich sehe halt zu oft solche Hunde in der Hand von Idioten!
> Das sich eine Gesellschaft dann zur Wehr setzt,wie in Holland oder auch bei uns inzwischen finde ich verständlich.



Aha.....

schonmal auf die Idee gekommen, das es besser, sinnvoller und effektiver wäre, etwas gegen diese "Idioten" zu unternehmen, anstatt eine Art von "Inquisition" auf die Hunde zu veranstalten ?


----------



## Taxidermist (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hndebesitzer aufgepasst! Die Niederlande greift durch*

Ich möchte noch betonen,das ich dagegen bin,wenn man Hunde quasi auf der Straße verhaftet,und vollkommen grundlos ins Jenseits befördert.Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen,dass so etwas ohne ersichtlichen Anlass geschieht,da gab es sicherlich eine entsprechende Vorgeschichte.Wenn das nicht der Fall war,handelt es sich um behördliche
Willkür,die zu recht zu verurteilen ist.Ich bin selbst jahrelang im Urlaub dort gewesen,
sowohl auf Texel als auch am Ijsselmeer,mir ist so was nie zu Ohren gekommen, geschweige das ich so etwas selbst erlebt habe,und ich habe zeitweise sogar zwei Hunde
dabei gehabt!

@Corny31,Wie kommt es das ich geahnt habe,du wirst dich auf mein Post zu Wort melden?????
Zuerst glaube ich dir ungesehen,das du zu der Minderheit von Hundehaltern gehörst,
die erstens wissen was sie da am Strick haben,und zweitens noch dazu in der Lage
sind diese Hunde zu händeln.Was dich noch von der Mehrheit dieser Hundehalter unterscheidet,du kannst dich wenigstens artikulieren.
Nun zum Begriff Nanni Dogs,wer hat den denn geprägt? Ist das allgemeiner Sprachgebrauch,oder etwa eine Wortschöpfung der Halter solcher Hunde,
um sie in den Augen der Öffentlichkeit zu verharmlosen?
So wie diese Fotos die hier gepostet werden,von süß und friedlich schlummernden
Hundchen!
Wie kommt es ,das in einigen Bundesstaaten Amerikas (Californien,LA),für
solche Nanni Dogs,wie Pits oder Staffs,von Haltern eine nicht unbeträchtliche
Kaution hinterlegt werden muss.Im Fall eines Beißvorfalls,wird dieses dann als
versuchter Mord geahndet,und nicht wie bei uns,als fahrlässige Körperverletzung.
Noch was zum Nanni Dog:Ein ehemaliger Freund von mir aus einem Kölner Vorort
hielt vor Jahren,Bullterrier aus der Blutlinie "Severin",diese waren Hunde aus einer
Leistungszucht.Das heißt nicht VDH,obwohl der Züchter wohl lange vergeblich daran
arbeitete für diese eine VDH Anerkennung zu bekommen.Die waren in bestimmten
Kreisen damals sehr beliebt,und es gab zahlreiche "Unfälle",von amputierten Schäfer-
hundbeinen bis zu verunstalteten Nachbarskindern.
Der Rüde von meinem Bekannten,er hieß übrigens bezeichnenderweise Body,war auch ein
Top Nanni Dog und den eigenen Kindern wäre niemals etwas zugestoßen!Nur was war
mit anderen Kindern?Seine Kinder konnten lange Jahre nur miteinander spielen,oder
der Hund wurde in eine Hundebox gesperrt.So was meinte ich mit Halterproblem.
Es ist klar das so etwas auch mit anderen Hunden vorkommt,es haben schon eifersüchtige Dackel Säuglinge im Kinderwagen getötet,und ein blöder Golden Retriever,
ist schon auf Hans Meiser losgegangen.
Leider ist es aber so das die meisten Halter von problematischen Hunden,dazu neigen
über Hunde eigene geistige,oder auch charakterliche Defizite zu kompensieren,und für sich Respekt erhaschen wollen,aber auch mit der Angst zufrieden sind.Dazu
gehören auch viele Halter von Rottweilern,D.Schäferhunden und Dobermann.
Das alles ist meine eigene ganz persönliche Meinung,und ich möchte damit
eigentlich nicht so Leute wie dich angreifen,wohl aber solche wie in dem anderen
Thread,für die das Wichtigste an einem Hund die 60Kg sind.

Taxidermist


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hndebesitzer aufgepasst! Die Niederlande greift durch*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wie sollte man den auch zu gemeinsamen Zuchtzielen finden,wenn viele dieser "Rassen"
> von irgendwelchen zwielichtigen Hinterhofzüchtern erzeugt wurden.
> Es stellt sich die Frage muss man solche Hunde in unserer zivilisierten Gesellschaft halten,
> und zu welchem Zweck.Ist bei so manchem dieser Halter nicht vielleicht Selbstdarstellung,oder ein etwas schwaches Ego der Grund?


 
Ich möchte hier gar nicht weiter auf die Diskussion über " diese Rassen " eingehen. Nur eines möchte ich zu bedenken geben.

Würden sich alle sog. Kampfhunde morgen am Tag in Chihuahuas verwandeln, die Idioten nehmen dann halt scharf gemachte Schäferhunde oder Bernhardiner oder sonstwas als Prestigeobjekt. Mögen auch bestimmte Hunderassen in Zukunft aussterben, Idioten wird es immer geben. 
Die Hundeverordnung fasst das unbestreitbar bestehende Problem am völlig falschen Ende an.
Ich verstehe eigentlich auch nicht, warum man nicht alle Ferraris, Lamborghinis und Porsches verbietet, um der Raserei Einhalt zu gebieten.


----------



## Tiffy (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hndebesitzer aufgepasst! Die Niederlande greift durch*

Hab zwar selbst keinen Hund, aber mein Vater hat einen. Da wir direkt an der Grenze leben ist sein Tierarzt in NL ansässig. Der hat bestätigt das es verschärft Jagd auf Hunde gibt. Es geht soweit das die Tiere direkt einkassiert werden. Dann fährt der nette Polizist damit zum Tierarzt und lässt den Hund einschläfern. Ist in Enschede sehr oft passiert. Mischlinge sind da sehr gefährdet. Der Tierarzt kommt übrings jetzt vor Gericht... Weil er sich weigert die Hunde einzuschläfern. Schon großer Mist für Hundebesitzer und erst recht für die Hunde.


----------



## Taxidermist (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hundebesitzer aufgepasst! Die Niederlande greift durch*

Ja Ralle,diese Hundeverordnungen waren ja auch nur der hilflose Versuch,von politischer
Seite,dem Treiben so mancher Fehlorientierten Einhalt zu gebieten.Dazu kam noch
die Medienhetze,wo das Thema natürlich bei so einigen spektakulären Vorfällen,
dankbar aufgegriffen wurde.So wurde halt eine Stimmung in der Gesellschaft erzeugt,
worunter auch mancher unschuldige Halter und Hund zu leiden hat.Schuld daran sind
nur diese Idioten,die in der Vergangenheit durch ihr Fehlverhalten,den Ruf so mancher Rassen zerstört hat.Ich mache im kleinen meine eigene Politik:
So wurde mein Hund vor zwei Jahren,von einem Schäferhundrüden gebissen,der Depp
hat sich nicht mal gewehrt.Meine Tochter die mit dem Hund in der nähe des Hauses
unterwegs war,hatte den Kerl zugerufen er möge doch seinen Hund festhalten,da dieser
frei lief.Ich hörte noch das Geheul von meinem Hund und als ich rausschaute den Typ,
der seinen Hund im weggehen lobte und tätschelte.Meiner hatte einen großen Bluterguss
und ein paar Tage Probleme beim Hinsetzen.
Es dauerte etwa 6 Wochen bis ich den Kerl wieder sah,ich nahm meine Hundeleine
die über einen recht starken Karabiner verfügt,ich ging zu ihm wobei zuerst der Hund
eins über den Schädel kriegte,und anschließend das Herrchen.Hat ihm zwei Zähne gekostet und ne Platzwunde.Das ging dann vor Gericht,und da mich sein Hund ja 
angegriffen hat,und ich im Eifer des Gefechts ihn leider auch getroffen habe,wurde
ich frei gesprochen und die Verfahrenskosten wurden ihm auch noch angelastet!
Meine Art von Politik!
Das sein Hund meinen gebissen hat,war nicht das Problem,aber sehr wohl ihn dafür
zu loben.

Taxidermist


----------



## gimli (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hndebesitzer aufgepasst! Die Niederlande greift durch*



			
				DerFischfänger schrieb:
			
		

> In den Niederlanden wird ab diesem Jahr stark gegen Kampfhunde durchgegriffen, auch wenn das Gesetzt schon seit 1993 besteht. Ein Kampfhund kann dort jeder Hund sein.Es ist die reine Willkür. Aber schaut selbst:





			
				DerFischfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Verfasst am: 16.05.2007 12:07    Titel: An alle Holland - Reisenden


Wie man sieht ist das Thema brandaktuell. Nur waren mittlerweile hunderte Hundebesitzer zwischen dem 16.05.2007 und heute in den Niederlanden zu Besuch gewesen - sie sind alle ohne ihre geliebtes Haustier zurück nach Hause gekommen? Man hat den Aufschrei in allen Medien vernommen...nur ich, habe nichts Großartiges in dieser Richtung vernommen. Merkwürdig;+#t



hotte50 schrieb:


> eine ganze Menge, mein lieber......
> 
> es soll doch tatsächlich eine größere Anzahl Angler geben, welche stets ihren Hund mit zum Angeln in die Holländischen Angelreviere mitnehmen......
> 
> ist natürlich schwer zu Verstehen, gebe ich zu...


Danke, dass ich in deinem Herzen einen festen Platz habe. Um es zu verstehen  habe ich den netten Verkäufer von OBI gefragt. Der hat mir deine weisen Worte erklärt.



			
				DerFischfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Denk doch mal bitte nach.


Habe ich getan, daher auch meine Frage. Dieser Thread hat sicherlich eine Berechtigung...in Anglerlatein und anderes Gelaber, aber nicht hier!


			
				J-son schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt Leute, die nehmen Ihren Hund mit zum angeln, wann immer sie können, und insbesondere dann, wenn sie in Urlaub fahren.
> Get the picture


Got it. Das mag auch durchaus sein, ich nehme viel lieber meinen Jung mit. So hat eben jeder seine Vorlieben.


			
				J-son schrieb:
			
		

> Ob Trolle oder Hundehasser:
> ist für mich beides die gleiche, bemitleidenswerte Kategorie Mensch. Sozial gestört, ohne Verständnis für etwas anderes als sich selbst.


Ich sage mal: vice versa. You got the picture?


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hundebesitzer aufgepasst! Die Niederlande greift durch*

Naja, ich hätte vielleicht den Hund verschont und dem Typen zweimal eine drübergegeben|rolleyes


----------



## Rocky Coast (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hundebesitzer aufgepasst! Die Niederlande greift durch*

Hallo Corny 31, 

Porscher schrieb in seinem Post, dass er viele Gründe hat, Hunde nicht zu mögen.

Wollte ihn mit meinem Post u.a. dazu veranlassen, mal diese Gründe mitzuteilen, und nicht nur solche provokativen Wischi-Waschi Parolen rauszuhauen.

Bin nicht ganz Deiner Meinung und halte es immer noch für sinnvoll, solche Leute direkt anzusprechen, um Ihnen Ihren Unsinn zu verdeutlichen.

Da er nicht mehr geantwortet hat scheinen unsere Konter hier ja etwas gebracht zu haben.


----------



## J-son (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hndebesitzer aufgepasst! Die Niederlande greift durch*



gimli schrieb:


> [...]Ich sage mal: vice versa. You got the picture?



Nee. Aber ich lese aufmerksam.

Gespannt:
J@Y

PS: statt zu orakeln, versuch's doch mal so deutlich wie ich.


----------



## gimli (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hundebesitzer aufgepasst! Die Niederlande greift durch*



> Nee.


Das dachte ich mir.





> Aber ich lese aufmerksam.


Zwischen lesen und verstehen liegen manchmal Welten.|supergri


----------



## J-son (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hundebesitzer aufgepasst! Die Niederlande greift durch*

...wie zwischen Phrasen und Statements.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## DerFischfänger (8. März 2008)

*AW: Hundebesitzer aufgepasst! Die Niederlande greift durch*

jjbjkea
mom..bitte.. ich arbeite dran...#q


----------



## Ossipeter (8. März 2008)

*AW: Hundebesitzer aufgepasst! Die Niederlande greift durch*

Kann das leider nicht lesen, ist zu klein.


----------



## ex-elbangler (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hundebesitzer aufgepasst! Die Niederlande greift durch*

http://bln.niederlandeweb.de/de/content/community/Ausweis/heimtiere/start_html

*Es hat sich etwas getan in den Niderlanden.*


----------

